# Murano Engine/Tranny swap



## banacote (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi all,

I recently became aware of the frankencar Murano Cross Cabriolet. I am actually pretty interested in it except for that CVT it has and it's lowish power. It seems like the general consensus is that swapping out the transmission for a manual is an absolute bear of a task and an engine swap would also be quite the task, so I got to thinking, why not swap out the engine and the tranny? I was considering using a Infiniti G37x (because it is also AWD) as a donor and swapping it's whole engine and transmission over. What are your thoughts? Do you think this is feasible, too expensive to be worth while, etc? I imagine I wouldn't have to fabricate many parts, considering I am swapping a VQ for a VQ but I don't know. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One of the ugliest Nissans ever made! As far as your question, while they are both AWD, they are very different and you would have to do major modifications to the Murano to make it work. The Murano is based on a front-wheel design with a transaxle and the G37X is based on a rear-wheel drive design with a "regular" transmission. It's sorta like trying to stick a 370Z drivetrain into an Altima, only harder!


----------

